# 3 Whippets stolen



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Please please please can you help

<<< Back

Home

New Lost Dogs

Register

Advance Search

Login

Comment I have spoken to Jills owners and advised them to contact dog wardens and stray kennels asap.( I have advised they check locally with Mount Pleasant as well as Springfieldalthough they need to check far and wide as these dogs could turn up in another area) They are absolutely distraught to have had Jill stolen YET again along with Timmy and Alice. When Jill was stolen last time she was found 2 years later in the Rochdale area in a very poor condition and her owners are finding it particularly hard to bear that she is now having to suffer the trauma of being stolen again. The last time Jill was stolen another 14 year old dog with cancer was also stolen and this dog was never recovered. PLEASE EVERYONE KEEP A LOOKOUT FOR ALL THREE DOGS AS THEY COULD END UP ANYWHERE IN THE COUNTRY! ~ Pam 
DateLogged 31/12/2009 
Have a look on DogLost these whippets stolen yet again, one is very old, please keep a look out for them in your town.
Thank you


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Posted this the day after they were stolen they belong to a friend's friend a person I know through showing whippets.


----------

